# ALL BAKERSFIELD AND SURROUNDING AREAS



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

WE WILL BE HAVING A ALL CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING on Feb 11 @ 7:00 pm : location 2401 WHITE LANE 
PARK IN THE SIDE HAVE GOOD FOOD AND COLD BEER ,MEETING WILL BE IN THE BAR


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=BAKERSFI...2401+WHITE+LANE


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 7 2009, 08:18 PM~12937697
> *WE WILL BE HAVING A ALL CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AT 7:00 pm location 2401 WHITE LANE
> PARK IN THE SIDE HAVE GOOD FOOD AND COLD BEER ,MEETING WILL BE IN THE BAR
> *


Beer,food,ill be there!


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

What is the name of the place? Are all car clubs (even imports) allowed to drop by?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes all clubs , it's call Auroras


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

what day?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Feb 11


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

So how did it go? :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 12 2009, 08:29 PM~12988786
> *So how did it go? :biggrin:
> *


good turnout, lot of clubs in attendence! Hopefuly we can keep this going! We need to unite as one!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Feb 12 2009, 09:43 PM~12988945
> *good turnout, lot of clubs in attendence! Hopefuly we can keep this going! We need to unite as one!
> *


  Got to make the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

yes you do


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNCnSJtaGac


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 12 2009, 11:28 PM~12990220
> *yes you do
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt318gCRP_c


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NEXT MEETING ON MARCH 11


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13021102
> *NEXT MEETING ON MARCH 11
> *


  will try hard to make this one!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

our next meeting has been set it will b at the Red lion inn @ 7:00 pm it is going to b in the breakfast room . We are also going to have the reps from the LRN on hand for your ? So for all you clubs that are going have your ????? Ready see you there


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 6 2009, 06:00 AM~13199062
> *our next meeting has been set it will b at the Red lion inn @ 7:00 pm it is going to b in the breakfast  room . We are also going to have the reps  from the LRN on hand for your ? So for all you clubs that are going have your ????? Ready see you there
> *



Impalas Of Bakersfield and Delano Chapter will be there.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 6 2009, 06:00 AM~13199062
> *our next meeting has been set it will b at the Red lion inn @ 7:00 pm it is going to b in the breakfast  room . We are also going to have the reps  from the LRN on hand for your ? So for all you clubs that are going have your ????? Ready see you there
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 7 2009, 09:09 AM~13208251
> *ttt
> *


Wats up Scooby how you doing? Heads up we are planning something Labor Day Weekend in Delano. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 10 2009, 05:17 AM~13233901
> *Ttt
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we had a very good meeting thanks to all the clubs that came out !!! 
I will post our next meeting date soon


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 12 2009, 09:45 AM~13259139
> *we had a very good meeting thanks to all the clubs that came out !!!
> I will post our next meeting date soon
> *


Could'nt make it working nights this week. How did it go?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 12 2009, 09:45 AM~13259139
> *we had a very good meeting thanks to all the clubs that came out !!!
> I will post our next meeting date soon
> *


Good meeting.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

XXI III IIt tthh Annual • August 9, 2009 • Kern County Fairgrounds
STIMULUS SPECIAL • Limited time only! • DEADLINE: MAY 1, 2009
VEHICLE / BIKE Registration
FIRST____________________________________________LAST________________________________________________AGE_______________
ADDRESS________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CITY____________________________________________________________________________________ STATE _________ZIP:______________
E-MAIL ADDRESS: ____________________________________________ PHONE( ) ___________________________________________
STIMULUS SPECIAL • DEADLINE: MAY 1, 2009
STIMULUS ENTRY FEE: $20.00
DEADLINE: MAY 1, 2009
STIMULUS ENTRY FEE: $15.00
DEADLINE: MAY 1, 2009
PRE-REG: $30.00
DEADLINE: JULY 1, 2009
PRE-REG: $20.00
DEADLINE: JULY 1, 2009
VEHICLE
NON PRE-REG: $50.00
At door, No checks.
BIKE
NON PRE-REG: $30.00
At door, No checks.
Building fee: $10 payable at door.
CLASSIFICATIONS
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR TRUCK BIKE YEAR:________MAKE:___________________MODEL:___________________
Include PHOTO of vehicle/bike.
CLUB AFFILIATION:____________________________________________VEHICLE/BIKE NICKNAME:____________________________________
CLUB WEBSITE:______________________________________________ MAGAZINE FEATURES:_______________________________________
CIRCLE ANY OF THE FOLLOWING TO BE DISPLAYED: Engine Trunk Undercarriage Other: _________________________________
ELECTRICITY YES (AN EXTRA ELECTRICITY FEE WILL BE REQUIRED DEPENDING ON YOUR NEEDS)
RULES AND REGULATIONS:
ENTRY FEES & PASSES: Cars and Trucks Pre-registration $30.00 / $50.00 at Move-In (Three passes includes owner). Bikes and Motorcycles
$20.00/$30.00 includes one pass for owner. No checks at door. All entries are final, no refunds.
Approval: All entries are subject to approval by LRN, Inc. staff and must pass final inspection at the door. Pre-registered must complete an application
and pay entry fees prior to deadline date. LRN, Inc. reserves the right to refuse any entry not deemed appropriate.
Liability: By signing this application, I agree to hold harmless LRN, Inc., its employees, sponsors and facility for any and all damages or theft to persons
or property. I assume all responsibility and liability for my person, my vehicle, displays and related items before, during and after the show.
JUDGING: All entries will be judged by the Official LRN, Inc. Rule Book. Judges’ scores are final. In the event of a tie, entries will spilt the prize money
or monies. All complaints and protests are governed by the Rule Book.
PHOTOGRAPHY/VIDEO RELEASE: Lowrider Nationals, Inc. reserves the right to photograph, video tape, film or reproduce in any medium, any entry
or person for any future use, at no compensation to entry owner or participant. Upon entering the event, the entrant surrenders all claims.
SAFETY: No entry can start or operate their vehicle until show close at 5 p.m. Hydraulics cannot be operated during the show hours. All fire
regulations must be followed to the letter or be subject to disqualification and banned from future events. All gas caps must be taped closed. All batteries
must be quick release type no vice grips. Gas tanks must be ¼ or less in the tank. Entrant will be held liable for any damages that may occur from
movement of said vehicles in a LRN, Inc. event.
As an entrant in a Lowrider Nationals, Inc. event, I hereby agree to participate until show closes at 5 p.m. and further agree to all the above
stipulations and regulations set forth and fully understand my responsibilities.
SIGNATURE:_____________________________________________________________________________________
MAKE ALL PAYMENTS PAYABLE TO: Date: FOR LRN USE ONLY
Amount LOWRIDER NATIONALS, INC. Enclosed: $
P.O. Box 31645
Los Angeles, CA 90031
Check No.:
LRN/Judge use only Winning Category/Special: Place
CR Initials $$$ Initials T Initials Prize/Award Signature:
2009 - SS


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:wave: phattputo


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

By me putting this on does not mean that we are or not going to this show we will talk about it at the meeting on 4-22-09 same place as last time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 14 2009, 09:42 PM~13579878
> *By me putting this on does not mean that we are or not going to this show we will talk about it at the meeting on 4-22-09 same place as last time
> *


So the show is on??


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 14 2009, 09:42 PM~13579878
> *By me putting this on does not mean that we are or not going to this show we will talk about it at the meeting on 4-22-09 same place as last time
> *


see you there .... :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 17 2009, 05:30 AM~13603747
> *Ttt
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Meeting Tomarrow at 7:00 same place as last time


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 21 2009, 09:29 PM~13649850
> *Meeting Tomarrow at 7:00 same place as last time
> *


ttt


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

JUST WANT TO SAY THAT I ENJOYED TO MEETING AND IM GLAD WE WENT ASFAR AS WE DID NOW LETS SEE IF HE HOLD'S HIS SIDE LOVE TO TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THERE MUCH LOVE AND HARVEY AND SCOOBY FOR SPEAKING!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks we will see about making this council even stronger


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 12 2009, 05:08 AM~13860499
> *Thanks we will see about making this council even stronger
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our next meeting will be on may 27 at the same place at the red lion inn


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our next meeting will be wed may 27 @ 7:00 pm at the same place we hope all car clubs can make it


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Kronicles (May 7, 2009)

Good to see this is going down scooby, CenCal has it down, now SoCal needs to follow that lead. I brought it up in one of the other forums on here. I was trippin when I saw that this was just starting for the SoCal area. They united and went and met with an L.A. city council member, it went pretty well from what I read, we'll see how it goes in the future.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 12 2009, 05:08 AM~13860499
> *Thanks we will see about making this council even stronger
> *


 :yes:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 13 2009, 08:03 PM~13879241
> *:yes:
> *


I like to here all this


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 12 2009, 10:07 AM~13862510
> *Our next meeting will be wed may 27 @ 7:00 pm at the same place we hope all car clubs can make it
> *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams will be there.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

See you all on wed. The 27th


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Meeting Tomarrow same place


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 27 2009, 05:22 AM~14011267
> *Ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

next meeting is when.... :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting is tomarrow June 17 at same place as last time


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 16 2009, 04:53 AM~14204133
> *Next meeting is tomarrow June 17 at same place as last time
> *


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Deams will be there!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

see you there..... :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 16 2009, 08:06 PM~14211795
> *see you there..... :biggrin:
> *


Ttt


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting will be July 22 at the same place @ 7:00 pm


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 9 2009, 08:22 PM~14429241
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

cid:2B66F129-6D7B-4E4F-8CB4-217FF09FAA0D/CAR%2520A.P.%25C2%2595%25233COVER%25C2%25957-16-9.jpg


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 17 2009, 05:18 AM~14501212
> *cid:2B66F129-6D7B-4E4F-8CB4-217FF09FAA0D/CAR%2520A.P.%25C2%2595%25233COVER%25C2%25957-16-9.jpg
> *


?????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 17 2009, 12:29 AM~14500450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

meeting this wed july 22 at 7:00 pm same place


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 20 2009, 06:42 PM~14530706
> *meeting this wed july 22 at 7:00 pm same place
> *


WHO R THE METINGS FOR


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 20 2009, 06:42 PM~14530706
> *meeting this wed july 22 at 7:00 pm same place
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting will be aug 19 at 7:00 pm


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 22 2009, 10:40 PM~14556834
> *Next meeting will be aug 19 at 7:00 pm
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 20 2009, 07:07 PM~14531044
> *WHO R THE METINGS FOR
> *


u.... :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting Aug 19 at 7:00 pm same place


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 14 2009, 06:20 PM~14773067
> *Next meeting Aug 19 at 7:00 pm same place
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Good meeting


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting sep 16 at 7:00 pm same place


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15023032
> *Next meeting sep 16 at 7:00 pm same place
> *



yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15023032
> *Next meeting sep 16 at 7:00 pm same place
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15023032
> *Next meeting sep 16 at 7:00 pm same place
> *


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of Cali car hop in Sacramento Oct 18th go on 2 shows and events 4 more info then look 4 direction 2 king of cali car hop its at hi low hydraulics let the kings come out and play and the queens stay at home :cheesy:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

im there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 15 2009, 09:23 AM~15086800
> *king of Cali car hop in Sacramento Oct 18th go on 2 shows and events 4 more info then look 4 direction 2 king of cali car hop its at hi low hydraulics let the kings come out and play and the queens stay at home  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard the meeting for Oct. 14 is cancelled. Just letting the hente know. Meeting will be set for next week Oct.21 same place!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

It is cancelled. It will be next week. Just waitting for the Carnales Show Oct. 18th. See everybody there! Classic Dreams in the House.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Oct 14 2009, 05:56 PM~15358403
> *It is cancelled. It will be next week. Just waitting for the Carnales Show  Oct. 18th. See everybody there!  Classic Dreams in the House.
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok guy we have a all car club meeting tomarrow wed 21 see you all there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok guy we have a all car club meeting tomarrow wed 21 see you all there


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 20 2009, 08:35 PM~15417980
> *Ok guy we have a all car club meeting tomarrow wed 21 see you all there
> *


  DELANO MAJESTICS


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects C.C will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

This Scooby and I'm asking all riders to suport this event on sat this weeken at BHS 
thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the suport on sat see you all at the next meeting


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

AND FOR THE ONES THAT WANTED TO KNOW WHY I MISSED THE CARNALES SHOW HERE YOU GO ...JUST DOING MY PART ON REPPING FOR BAKERSFIELD 

http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=2332


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.knfilters.com/video/GREEN_TRUCK.htm


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15509824
> *http://www.knfilters.com/video/GREEN_TRUCK.htm
> *


 WOW!!! Can I have your autograph. :biggrin: :biggrin: CONGRATS SCOOBY. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 1 2009, 06:57 AM~15527239
> *Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://events.cardomain.com/Photo.aspx?id=...26&eventId=2990


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Whens next meeting?


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Good meeting! United, we can do alot of good things for the hente.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Lets do this!!!!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 18 2009, 03:48 PM~15706433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 18 2009, 04:48 PM~15706433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 18 2009, 03:48 PM~15706433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT ILL BE IN SD..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 18 2009, 04:48 PM~15706433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

good time today. Glad to see some of you guys and rapp with you.
AG!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

good time today. Glad to see some of you guys and rapp with you.
AG!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

just some pics i took. :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Nov 21 2009, 06:51 PM~15740707
> *
> 
> 
> ...




























Thanks for the love.. Sorry I couldnt reach out to you guys. Rapping with some peeps I havent seen in a few years. Thank you for the pics.
Alex


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 21 2009, 07:11 PM~15740866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL CAR AND IT LOOKS REAL GOOD.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Nov 21 2009, 09:54 PM~15741960
> *NO PROBLEM YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL CAR AND IT LOOKS REAL GOOD.
> *


Just let me know when I need to bring it back to Delano... Thats where the car was from. :biggrin: Thank you for the compliments.. I have lots of love for the Majestics. Maybe Ill have to dig out the shirt you guys gave me a few years ago..LOL.... Its put away in a case folded up.
AG!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 22 2009, 03:09 AM~15743176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 22 2009, 03:09 AM~15743176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

IT'S WAS A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Damn u scooby! Lol dont let me catch u slippin too lol.


> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 22 2009, 03:09 AM~15743176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 9 2009, 09:42 PM~15932423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15932423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Since I work at the Doubletree I guess I could drive my bucket to work and let Skooby baby sit it....LOL


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 10 2009, 05:16 PM~15940452
> *Since I work at the Doubletree I guess I could drive my bucket to work and let Skooby baby sit it....LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 9 2009, 10:42 PM~15932423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like im getting me some tickets :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

is there any info as to next meeting...when??


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Dec 14 2009, 01:04 AM~15974675
> *is there any info as to next meeting...when??
> *


12/16/09


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Dec 14 2009, 06:54 PM~15981340
> *12/16/09
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Dec 14 2009, 12:03 AM~15974670
> *looks like im getting me some tickets :biggrin:
> *


Fuck the tickets to the show.... how about comp'd registration for the show for the show cars. If we are taking our cars to the toys for tots drive to help promote the Lowrider Nationals THEN Rick should hand out some comp'd registration for the show... Just my own two cents.

The Microphone Fiend will be at the drive...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 15 2009, 10:59 AM~15987990
> *Fuck the tickets to the show.... how about comp'd registration for the show for the show cars. If we are taking our cars to the toys for tots drive to help promote the Lowrider Nationals THEN Rick should hand out some comp'd registration for the show... Just my own two cents.
> 
> The Microphone Fiend will be at the drive...
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 10 2009, 06:16 PM~15940452
> *Since I work at the Doubletree I guess I could drive my bucket to work and let Skooby baby sit it....LOL
> *



Let's do it but when you come back it's going to be on some 30's tis


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Meeting today will be at Harvy Reyes house for more info hit me up


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Next meeting at Nargis? :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 16 2009, 05:23 AM~15996825
> *Let's do it but when you come back it's going to be on some 30's tis
> *


In your fucking dreams bigfoot... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 16 2009, 09:15 AM~15997570
> *In your fucking dreams bigfoot...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 16 2009, 11:07 PM~16005687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 16 2009, 10:07 PM~16005687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This gonna be at Williams School?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 16 2009, 11:07 PM~16005687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see you there.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

We will be having a toy and canned food drive on Mon Dec 21st, "Great Day" will be filming live from 5am to 10 am. 559 Low Riders are welcome to stop by to make a donation or just check it out. it will be @ Joes Auto Works ,148 S Canby St in Tulare Ca stop by and check it out and have some coffee and donuts.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:27 PM~16043666
> *We will be having a toy and canned food drive on Mon Dec 21st, "Great Day" will be filming live from 5am to 10 am. 559 Low Riders are welcome to stop by to make a donation or just check it out. it will be @ Joes Auto Works ,148 S Canby St in Tulare Ca stop by and check it out and have some coffee and donuts.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 20 2009, 11:27 PM~16043666
> *We will be having a toy and canned food drive on Mon Dec 21st, "Great Day" will be filming live from 5am to 10 am. 559 Low Riders are welcome to stop by to make a donation or just check it out. it will be @ Joes Auto Works ,148 S Canby St in Tulare Ca stop by and check it out and have some coffee and donuts.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Scooby


Merry X-mas and Happy New Years to all of you guys and best wishes to your families as well. Hope you all have wonderful time with your families and friends and you know that 2010 we will be doing it bigger and better . From Nokturnal to all you clubs BE SAFE !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Dec 24 2009, 06:26 AM~16076255
> *Scooby
> Merry X-mas and Happy New Years to all of you guys and best wishes to your families as well. Hope you all have wonderful time with your families and friends and you know that 2010 we will be doing it bigger and better . From Nokturnal to all you clubs BE SAFE !
> *


 MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY SCOOBY.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

next meeting?


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

A what's up where prospecting for GOODTIMES cc and we want to go to council meeting


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

What's up no date yet


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Jan 29 2010, 11:55 PM~16458182
> *What's up no date yet
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

scooby working on it ........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 15 2010, 04:06 PM~16620168
> *scooby working on it ........
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Feb 15 2010, 04:06 PM~16620168
> *scooby working on it ........
> *


Damn how hard is it to put a date,


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ITS HARD TO GET A DATE WHEN YOUR WORKING ON THE LOCATION FIRST .
IF YOU DON'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW .. ART THE GUY THAT WAS LETTING US USE THE LOCATION FOR OUR MEETING NO LONGER WORKS THERE SO I HAD TO WORK WITH THE NEW PERSON RUNNING IT . (HOW HARD IS IT TO PICK A DATE )
MARCH 10 @ 7:00 @ THE FINISH LINE 2400 CAMINO DEL RIO CT BAKERSFIELD ,CA 93308


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

March 10 th


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16704311
> *ITS HARD TO GET A DATE WHEN YOUR WORKING ON THE LOCATION FIRST .
> IF YOU DON'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW .. ART THE GUY THAT WAS LETTING US USE THE LOCATION FOR OUR MEETING NO LONGER WORKS THERE SO I HAD TO WORK WITH THE NEW PERSON RUNNING IT . (HOW HARD IS IT TO PICK A DATE )
> MARCH 10 @ 7:00 @ THE FINISH LINE 2400 CAMINO DEL RIO CT BAKERSFIELD ,CA 93308
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16704311
> *ITS HARD TO GET A DATE WHEN YOUR WORKING ON THE LOCATION FIRST .
> IF YOU DON'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW .. ART THE GUY THAT WAS LETTING US USE THE LOCATION FOR OUR MEETING NO LONGER WORKS THERE SO I HAD TO WORK WITH THE NEW PERSON RUNNING IT . (HOW HARD IS IT TO PICK A DATE )
> MARCH 10 @ 7:00 @ THE FINISH LINE 2400 CAMINO DEL RIO CT BAKERSFIELD ,CA 93308
> *


:drama:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 25 2010, 08:25 AM~16720861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

MARCH 10


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 25 2010, 03:25 PM~16724353
> *MARCH 10
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Way to go Scooby. Classic Dreams will also be at the meeting!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Feb 26 2010, 02:34 PM~16734961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

next meeting 3/10/[email protected] 7 .........same place be there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Meeting tomarrow 7:00 pm at the red lion inn


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 9 2010, 09:40 PM~16845394
> *Meeting tomarrow 7:00 pm at the red lion inn
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 9 2010, 09:40 PM~16845394
> *Meeting tomarrow 7:00 pm at the red lion inn
> *


 :thumbsup: Im there.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I just like to thank everybody that made the meeting .hope any clubs in the surounding areas can make it to the next meeting April 14 same place also I will be putting list of events so keep posted


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 10 2010, 11:33 PM~16857264
> *I just like to thank everybody that made the meeting .hope any clubs in the surounding areas can make it to the next meeting April 14 same place also I will be putting list of events so keep posted
> *


GOOD MEETING TODAY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 11 2010, 12:12 AM~16857576
> *GOOD MEETING TODAY. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

It was cool to hear the ideas of fellow riders here in Bakersfield and Kern County. It was also great to see and meet people I have never met before and reaquaint with those I have known for many years. Like I mentioned at the meeting last night. I have been in the game for a long time doing mini trucks and hondas before the rice burner BS. I am part of Kal Koncepts Air Syndicate... Back in the 90's I was the first honda that hopped and so forth but thats the past. I stepped away and focused on my radio career and many of you know me from being on the radio as Alex G!. 
I am a loyal a dedicated car builder and rider. I plan on being around for a loooong time. I do come from a family of lowrider builders dating back to the 70's. Junior from Aztec Image is my cousin as is Shod from Carnales and Raul from Groupe (on leave of absence). So the lowrider roots are deep. There will not be a Stylistics Bakersfield Chapter. I will remain with the LA chapter. If you guys need our Support EVER let me know or visit our thread in the Car Club section under Stylistics 20 yr... Harvey and Skooby nice avenue for lowrider community. 
Sincerly 
Alex G!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 11 2010, 07:55 AM~16858753
> *It was cool to hear the ideas of fellow riders here in Bakersfield and Kern County. It was also great to see and meet people I have never met before and reaquaint with those I have known for many years. Like I mentioned at the meeting last night. I have been in the game for a long time doing mini trucks and hondas before the rice burner BS. I am part of Kal Koncepts Air Syndicate... Back in the 90's I was the first honda that hopped and so forth but thats the past. I stepped away and focused on my radio career and many of you know me from being on the radio as Alex G!.
> I am a loyal a dedicated car builder and rider. I plan on being around for a loooong time. I do come from a family of lowrider builders dating back to the 70's. Junior  from Aztec Image is my cousin as is Shod from Carnales and Raul from Groupe (on leave of absence). So the lowrider roots are deep. There will not be a Stylistics Bakersfield Chapter. I will remain with the LA chapter. If you guys need our Support EVER let me know or visit our thread in the Car Club section under Stylistics 20 yr... Harvey and Skooby nice avenue for lowrider community.
> Sincerly
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 11 2010, 06:55 AM~16858753
> *It was cool to hear the ideas of fellow riders here in Bakersfield and Kern County. It was also great to see and meet people I have never met before and reaquaint with those I have known for many years. Like I mentioned at the meeting last night. I have been in the game for a long time doing mini trucks and hondas before the rice burner BS. I am part of Kal Koncepts Air Syndicate... Back in the 90's I was the first honda that hopped and so forth but thats the past. I stepped away and focused on my radio career and many of you know me from being on the radio as Alex G!.
> I am a loyal a dedicated car builder and rider. I plan on being around for a loooong time. I do come from a family of lowrider builders dating back to the 70's. Junior  from Aztec Image is my cousin as is Shod from Carnales and Raul from Groupe (on leave of absence). So the lowrider roots are deep. There will not be a Stylistics Bakersfield Chapter. I will remain with the LA chapter. If you guys need our Support EVER let me know or visit our thread in the Car Club section under Stylistics 20 yr... Harvey and Skooby nice avenue for lowrider community.
> Sincerly
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 11 2010, 02:58 AM~16858038
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

This Sunday it's going down at heritage go early and get a good spot


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

Y IN THE HELL AINT I IN THE PICTURES THATS FUCKED UP SCOOBS


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Mar 26 2010, 12:36 PM~17008815
> *Y IN THE HELL AINT I IN THE PICTURES THATS FUCKED UP SCOOBS
> *


Cuz "YO ASS" Wasn't there....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2010, 06:21 PM~17001772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude in the Stylistics shirt is a cool mofo... Same with the dude in the Majestics jacket... Hell everyone in the picture is cool with me... Dont know about the photographer... He's one of them 4x4 guys... LOL :wave:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 26 2010, 01:23 PM~17009221
> *Dude in the Stylistics shirt is a cool mofo... Same with the dude in the Majestics jacket... Hell everyone in the picture is cool with me... Dont know about the photographer... He's one of them 4x4 guys... LOL :wave:
> *



I JUST WANT TO KNOW Y IN THE HELL AM I NOT IN THIS PICTURE DAM IT YYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Mar 26 2010, 07:48 PM~17012891
> *I JUST WANT TO KNOW Y IN THE HELL AM I NOT IN THIS PICTURE DAM IT YYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Mar 26 2010, 08:48 PM~17012891
> *I JUST WANT TO KNOW Y IN THE HELL AM I NOT IN THIS PICTURE DAM IT YYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


Cuz you were at FOODMAX checking for low prices.... The beard isnt a good good look.... I know it kind of itches... I love that commercial.. Thats you the grocery spy guy...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2010, 08:02 PM~17019797
> *
> *


We even kicked it with yoiur club and you pulled a NO SHOD!!!!!

No support... Damn Cuz your slippin....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 28 2010, 05:57 PM~17026952
> *We even kicked it with yoiur club and you pulled a NO SHOD!!!!!
> 
> No support... Damn Cuz your slippin....
> *


no show for wut :uh:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 28 2010, 07:07 PM~17027054
> *no show for wut :uh:
> *


Herritage park fooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams had a firme time a Heritage Park!! We gotta do this again!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Mar 28 2010, 07:55 PM~17027601
> *Classic Dreams had a firme time a Heritage Park!! We gotta do this again!!!!!!
> *


Absolutly... No cops no trouble just a a Sunday afternoon. I could tell by the people in the neighbor hood they enjoyed the cars at the park. I take it that they havent seen anything like that in a LONG TIME. I know I havent kicked it at the park in over 20 years. Felt good to be around good people for some fun on a Sunday.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up what can I say but damm it was a long weeken sorry I didn't walk around like I wanted to . I was up all Friday getting ready for Danger zone slep 2 hours then was at the show all day sat. But we still showed up at the park hope we can do it again soon


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a good time yesterday lots of nice rides it was beautiful day.. And there was lots of beer..!!! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ITS SUCKS MY NEW ELCO WAS NOT READY...........


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 29 2010, 12:26 PM~17033986
> *I had a good time yesterday lots of nice rides it was beautiful day.. And there was lots of beer..!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ANY ONE COMING UP TO MOONEY'S GROVE PARK ON SAT APRIL 3? GOOD TURN OUT IN THE PAST 2 YEARS! THE SAT BEFORE EASTER SUNDAY!  
PLUS V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V



> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 28 2010, 09:10 PM~17028578
> *IM THROWING THE OFFICAL AFTER PARTY THIS SATURDAY AFTER MOONEY
> 
> GROVE EASTER SATURDAY PICNIC.. AT "DON PERICOS BAR & GRILL" 3627 S.
> ...





> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 29 2010, 06:17 PM~17037141
> *THEIR WILL BE A BOTTLE OF "PATRON" RAFFLED OFF @ 9:00 TO THE MOST CLUB
> 
> PARTICIPATION LOTZ OF ROOM FOR THE CARS IT WILL BE A NITE SHOW....
> ...


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams in the House!!!


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 29 2010, 04:32 PM~17036035
> *ITS SUCKS MY NEW ELCO WAS NOT READY...........
> *


Its the effort put in to try and make it that counts... 

I was changing my fuel sending unit, switch wire because my shit burn a solinoid driving it to my house, had to yank out 80% of my stereo just to fix the problem and reinstall EVERYTHING. Made it there. Had some fun. You have the LW picnic to bust it out. Your in good shape... :thumbsup:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

WHATS UP ROBERT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 30 2010, 08:04 AM~17042651
> *Its the effort put in to try and make it that counts...
> 
> I was changing my fuel sending unit, switch wire because my shit burn a solinoid driving it to my house, had to yank out 80% of my stereo just to fix the problem and reinstall EVERYTHING. Made it there. Had some fun. You have the LW picnic to bust it out. Your in good shape...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2010, 06:21 PM~17001772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Mar 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17040038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

brown effects c c







brown effects c c







brown effects c c







brown effects c c Bringing the old school name back...twice as hard...better than before...brown effects "familia" here to stay......   :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 6 2010, 09:40 PM~17118722
> *
> *


:uh:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 5 2010, 11:02 PM~17108827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

wat up scoob are we meetin tamarah :wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Mar 31 2010, 12:38 AM~17052390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Mar 29 2010, 09:48 PM~17039888
> *Classic Dreams in the House!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I HOPE ALL OF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOW ON SATURDAY LETS GO SUPPORT ..
OUR NEXT MEETING WILL BE ON 4-14-10 NEXT WED. AT 7:00 I WILL NOT BE THERE I HAVE TO TAKE MY TRUCK TO THE LONG BEACH CONVENTION CENTER ITS GOING TO BE IN THE TOYO BOOTH SO IF SOMEONE COULD FILL ME IN AFTER THE MEETING THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting this Wed the 14 at 7:00 pm


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 12 2010, 10:00 PM~17175267
> *Next meeting this Wed the 14 at 7:00 pm
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 12 2010, 10:00 PM~17175267
> *Next meeting this Wed the 14 at 7:00 pm
> *


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 12 2010, 11:00 PM~17175267
> *Next meeting this Wed the 14 at 7:00 pm
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Good meeting today.....see every one sat night jack in the crack 8pm cruzing is on it's way


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry I missed the meeting but I had to take my truck to long beach for a booth next time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 15 2010, 12:19 AM~17198919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 15 2010, 12:22 AM~17198930
> *Sorry I missed the meeting but I had to take my truck to long beach for a booth next time
> *


 I missed the meeting also, almost forgot it was my anniversary


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

So i am walking through the hotel this morning and the buzz about the Fairfax show has been circulating through the hotel. Well come to find out some of the kids that go to Fairfax middle school have parents that work here at the hotel (DoubleTree). They said that the kids had a blast and they were amazed on the quality of cars that showed up this year. I also go asked about the Victory Outreach show that is being planned right now. Not only for the Sal and the Southwest center but also the Eastside center. Victory Outreach is very happy that we as lowriders, cars, and truck council can do so much for the community. 
To me for someone to take the time out and ask about US was not only surpising but felt pretty damn good. NOBODY HERE AT THE DOUBLETREE KNOWS THAT I HAVE A LOWRIDER... For them to stop me like that was an honor. As Harvey says " WE HAVE A LOT OF POWER" we all need to be positive so we can build a better perception of our lifestyle and vehicles. 
Keep up the great work and build them cars to the best of your ability and financial budgets. 
Alex G!
Stylistics 
Los Angeles


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 15 2010, 12:50 PM~17202589
> *So i am walking through the hotel this morning and the buzz about the Fairfax show has been circulating through the hotel. Well come to find out some of the kids that go to Fairfax middle school have parents that work here at the hotel (DoubleTree). They said that the kids had a blast and they were amazed on the quality of cars that showed up this year. I also go asked about the Victory Outreach show that is being planned right now. Not only for the Sal and the Southwest center but also the Eastside center. Victory Outreach is very happy that we as lowriders, cars, and truck council can do so much for the community.
> To me for someone to take the time out and ask about US was not only surpising but felt pretty damn good. NOBODY HERE AT THE DOUBLETREE KNOWS THAT I HAVE A LOWRIDER... For them to stop me like that was an honor. As Harvey says " WE HAVE A LOT OF POWER" we all need to be positive so we can build a better perception of our lifestyle and vehicles.
> Keep up the great work and build them cars to the best of your ability and financial budgets.
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting will be may 12 @ 7:00 pm same place


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 6 2010, 11:27 PM~17416140
> *Next meeting will be may 12 @ 7:00 pm same place
> *


Thats my sons B-day I will have to get the info from someone.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 6 2010, 11:27 PM~17416140
> *Next meeting will be may 12 @ 7:00 pm same place
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I just want to thank all the clubs that went out to the show on Sat. 
See all of you wed may 12 @ 7:00 pm


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 15 2010, 01:50 PM~17202589
> *So i am walking through the hotel this morning and the buzz about the Fairfax show has been circulating through the hotel. Well come to find out some of the kids that go to Fairfax middle school have parents that work here at the hotel (DoubleTree). They said that the kids had a blast and they were amazed on the quality of cars that showed up this year. I also go asked about the Victory Outreach show that is being planned right now. Not only for the Sal and the Southwest center but also the Eastside center. Victory Outreach is very happy that we as lowriders, cars, and truck council can do so much for the community.
> To me for someone to take the time out and ask about US was not only surpising but felt pretty damn good. NOBODY HERE AT THE DOUBLETREE KNOWS THAT I HAVE A LOWRIDER... For them to stop me like that was an honor. As Harvey says " WE HAVE A LOT OF POWER" we all need to be positive so we can build a better perception of our lifestyle and vehicles.
> Keep up the great work and build them cars to the best of your ability and financial budgets.
> ...


 :thumbsup: We unite and and the ability and power is over coming and amazing

TTT for the Bakersfield car and truck council!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Next Council Meeting is going to be on June 9 2010......



Also dont forget Sat night Niles is coming back meet up at Jack in the box at 8pm And hit niles by 9pm see you guys out there..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: For more info get at me 661 304 0451 or 304-2733


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up guys sorry I didn't make it got stuck at work . If you are going to the LG show this weeken have a safe trip and see you there . Also ill see all of you guys at the next meeting


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17473633
> *What's up guys sorry I didn't make it got stuck at work . If you are going to the LG show this weeken have a safe trip and see you there . Also ill see all of you guys at the next meeting
> *



was up g.....had a beer ready for you at the meeting!!!lol! see you at the next one man!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

The owner of Farmer Boys restraunt on Gosford and District Blvd would like for the Lowriding community to bring out our Lowriders and display them at her restraunt. She will be giving awards out at no charge to us. There will be bounce houses for the kids and raffles for the adults. She is also giving 20% off anything in the restraunt! This is for this Saturday (5-22-10) from 5pm-8pm, keep in mind, the outside community is starting to reach out to us. Hope to see u guys and girls out there.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 18 2010, 09:59 AM~17527050
> *The owner of Farmer Boys restraunt on Gosford and District Blvd would like for the Lowriding community to bring out our Lowriders and display them at her restraunt. She will be giving awards out at no charge to us. There will be bounce houses for the kids and raffles for the adults. She is also giving 20% off anything in the restraunt! This is for this Saturday (5-22-10) from 5pm-8pm, keep in mind, the outside community is starting to reach out to us. Hope to see u guys and girls out there.
> *


COUNT ME IN... I will let Subversive know as well. They are mini trucks but they my peeps so they will represent....
AG!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 18 2010, 09:59 AM~17527050
> *The owner of Farmer Boys restraunt on Gosford and District Blvd would like for the Lowriding community to bring out our Lowriders and display them at her restraunt. She will be giving awards out at no charge to us. There will be bounce houses for the kids and raffles for the adults. She is also giving 20% off anything in the restraunt! This is for this Saturday (5-22-10) from 5pm-8pm, keep in mind, the outside community is starting to reach out to us. Hope to see u guys and girls out there.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 18 2010, 09:59 AM~17527050
> *The owner of Farmer Boys restraunt on Gosford and District Blvd would like for the Lowriding community to bring out our Lowriders and display them at her restraunt. She will be giving awards out at no charge to us. There will be bounce houses for the kids and raffles for the adults. She is also giving 20% off anything in the restraunt! This is for this Saturday (5-22-10) from 5pm-8pm, keep in mind, the outside community is starting to reach out to us. Hope to see u guys and girls out there.
> *


NICE ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 18 2010, 09:59 AM~17527050
> *The owner of Farmer Boys restraunt on Gosford and District Blvd would like for the Lowriding community to bring out our Lowriders and display them at her restraunt. She will be giving awards out at no charge to us. There will be bounce houses for the kids and raffles for the adults. She is also giving 20% off anything in the restraunt! This is for this Saturday (5-22-10) from 5pm-8pm, keep in mind, the outside community is starting to reach out to us. Hope to see u guys and girls out there.
> *


ill try to make it if im off on saturday...!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 18 2010, 10:50 AM~17527600
> *COUNT ME IN... I will let Subversive know as well. They are mini trucks but they my peeps so they will represent....
> AG!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AINT NUTTIN TC_@May 18 2010, 02:13 PM~17529857
> *NICE ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I hope all the clubs that attend the Kern county car and truck council will suport the Majestics show these guys have been suporting everything this council has put on and also has suported any event that a club that is part of the council has put on Nokturnal Bakersfield and Nokturnal Fresno will be there suporting !


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 27 2010, 05:06 AM~17619509
> *I hope all the clubs that attend the Kern county car and truck council will suport the Majestics show these guys have been suporting everything this council has put on and also has suported any event that a club that is part of the council has put on Nokturnal Bakersfield and Nokturnal Fresno will be there suporting !
> *


I am busy that day djing for this little show in Delano.. Sorry I cant make it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 27 2010, 05:34 AM~17619869
> *I am busy that day djing for  this little show in Delano.. Sorry I cant make it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 27 2010, 06:34 AM~17619869
> *I am busy that day djing for  this little show in Delano.. Sorry I cant make it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Let's do this


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next Council Meeting is going to be on June 9 2010......Outside in the patio


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 8 2010, 11:08 PM~17734506
> *Next Council Meeting is going to be on June 9 2010......Outside in the patio
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 8 2010, 11:08 PM~17734506
> *Next Council Meeting is going to be on June 9 2010......Outside in the patio
> *


I heard the dude that drives the big green truck was buying beer and dinner for us....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 9 2010, 10:27 AM~17737493
> *I heard the dude that drives the big green truck was buying beer and dinner for us....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 11 2010, 05:20 AM~17757558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im there Ill be late but Ill be there.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 11 2010, 05:20 AM~17757558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I NEED ALL YOUR HELP CAN YOU PASS THIS ON TO OTHER CLUBS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR MONTHY MEETING AT TAIL GATERS IT IS @ 900 TRUXTUN #110 LET EVERYBODY KNOW THANKS


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 12 2010, 12:22 PM~18025435
> *I NEED ALL YOUR HELP CAN YOU PASS THIS ON TO OTHER CLUBS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR MONTHY MEETING AT TAIL GATERS IT IS @ 900 TRUXTUN #110 LET EVERYBODY KNOW THANKS
> *


WTF


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 12 2010, 12:22 PM~18025435
> *I NEED ALL YOUR HELP CAN YOU PASS THIS ON TO OTHER CLUBS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR MONTHY MEETING AT TAIL GATERS IT IS @ 900 TRUXTUN #110 LET EVERYBODY KNOW THANKS
> *


/
Whats the meaning behind this Mr. Scooby Doode?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

its like this .....ITS HOT OUT SIDE lol


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 12 2010, 12:22 PM~18025435
> *I NEED ALL YOUR HELP CAN YOU PASS THIS ON TO OTHER CLUBS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR MONTHY MEETING AT TAIL GATERS IT IS @ 900 TRUXTUN #110 LET EVERYBODY KNOW THANKS
> *


I heard on the news it got shut down by the Feds this morning DEA to be exact....drug investagation. :wow: hno:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jul 13 2010, 03:26 PM~18037627
> *I heard on the news it got shut down by the Feds this morning DEA to be exact....drug investagation. :wow:  hno:
> *


Yup just heard the samething.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 13 2010, 04:09 PM~18038547
> *Yup just heard the samething.
> *


 :0 :0 

http://www.turnto23.com/central/24245536/detail.html


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry guys yes its true we are having the meeting at the red lion inn inside sorry about that


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

`Classic Dreams will be there! At the Red Lion!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We are having the meeting today aug 11 @ the red lion inn


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 11 2010, 05:51 AM~18282880
> *We are having the meeting today aug 11 @ the red lion inn
> *


Its now called Hotel Rosedale.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:21 PM~18339429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abagail678 (Aug 17, 2010)

One day we all had gone to a car club party , and having precious food . we were enjoying that night and the main part is that it was happened in the bar .
______________________________
Office Space London
Office Rent London


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

The meeting will be held wed. 8th at 
Rocket shop
2000 South Union Avenue, Bakersfield, CA 93307
(661) 832-4800
7:00 pm meeting see you all there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

The meeting will be held wed. 12 that 
Rocket shop
2000 South Union Avenue, Bakersfield, CA 93307
(661) 832-4800
7:00 pm meeting see you all there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Whens next council meeting?


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Nov 2 2010, 04:45 PM~18969763
> *Whens next council meeting?
> *


Tonight at the rockect shop. I cant make it. Get with Skooby, Harvey or Maria.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 12 2010, 07:26 PM~19055207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will be in Tulsa Oklahoma cant make it sorry.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 12 2010, 07:26 PM~19055207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS will be there! HAPPY THANKSGIVING! to all the clubs and their FAMILIES! See everybody at the next gathering.


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin: Does anyone know when the the first 2011 meetings is? and were? i know there was talk about a pizza place off the 58 but not sure.....scooby was going on g....get at me with that info??


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 10:32 PM~19592698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

I heard there was a meeting tonight at 7:00 ! Call Scobbyor Harvey! for location!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes there is at the pizza place on stockdale and real rd at 7:00 behind 7-11 and hwy 58 ends :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Jan 19 2011, 12:56 PM~19639737
> *Yes there is at the pizza place on stockdale and real rd at 7:00 behind 7-11 and hwy 58 ends :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cataldo's Pizzeria|(661) 832-0750
3611 Stockdale Hwy # A, Bakersfield, CA
Stylistics will be in the place to be!!!!


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Turnout!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Jan 20 2011, 07:35 AM~19647626
> *Good Turnout!
> *


Yes sir!!!


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Jan 21 2011, 08:28 PM~19663570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

We have another council meet next week on the 16th


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 8 2011, 08:11 AM~19816833
> *We have another council meet next week on the 16th
> *


Ok. I was t hinking it was tonight. Glad you reminded me.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Meeting today at 7:00


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 16 2011, 05:30 PM~19886838
> *Meeting today at 7:00
> *


whens the next council meeting. we would like to go.


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 10:32 PM~19592698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's Up guys the next meeting will be March 16


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 28 2011, 08:42 PM~19984424
> *What's Up guys the next meeting will be March 16
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

On the 16th at the same place


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes meeting same place hope all clubs can show up


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

3611 Stockdale Hwy # A, Bakersfield, CA

this is where the meeting will b


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!!!!


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

WHAT TIME


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

At 7:00...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Meetin today at 7:00 pm


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Meeting!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Today we had a good meeting we had a good crowd but we need more clubs to show up next meeting is May 18th


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 20 2011, 09:15 PM~20385994
> *Our show
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Hope to see everybody at beach park on Sunday for the Latin World Picnic


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Meeting today @ 7:00 pm open to all car clubs and solo riders 
At 3611 Stockdale Hwy # A, Bakersfield, CA


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

It is a go we will b having our first Cruz night at the Golden State Mall (3201 F st bakersfield ca 93301 ) june 11th starting at 7:00 pm hope to see you all there also burning rubber or racing will not b tolerated if you do you will b banned for go ! Pass it on


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 27 2011, 10:24 AM~20640636
> *It is a go we will b having our first Cruz night at the Golden State Mall (3201 F st bakersfield ca 93301 ) june 11th starting at 7:00 pm hope to see you all there also burning rubber or racing will not b tolerated if you do you will b banned for go ! Pass it on
> *


Werd...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Next meeting will b June 15th @ 7:00 pm same place as last time


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

It is a go we will b having our first Cruz night at the Golden State Mall (3201 F st bakersfield ca 93301 ) june 11th starting at 7:00 pm hope to see you all there also burning rubber or racing will not b tolerated if you do you will b banned for go ! Pass it on*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Carnales s&s and Cruz night*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our Catt 

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
4x4's street , mild , full
Scion street ,mild ,full

60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM


Scion street ,mild ,full

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

Under construction car and truck
1ST, 2ND trophies*
More categories will be added as needed


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will b having a meeting this wed at 7 pm same place


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Rez show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

When next meeting in July?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

My ride rules*airs this Wed on speed channel at 9:00 pm


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

This wed the 17th *we will b meeting at heritage park @ 6:00 pm the lady in-charge of the park will arrive at 7pm be early so we can have a game plan *we got the approval to do the event on sept. 11th *so we will b talking about where to set up and also of the do's and dont's see you all there heritage park 6 pm on the 17th*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

*REZMADE CAR SHOW AND CONCERT 9/24/2011*

REZMADE CAR SHOW AND CONCERT 9/24/2011


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkccaq_my-ride-rules-pretentious-meets-pretendo-s01-e01_shortfilms


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We will be doing this event on Sept 11 all day and have lots planned hope everybody can come out


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

scooby nok said:


>


WHEN & WHERE? need more info!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:ttt


scooby nok said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkccaq_my-ride-rules-pretentious-meets-pretendo-s01-e01_shortfilms


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> WHEN & WHERE? need more info!


its going to be at Heritage park on mt. Vernon here in bakersfield on sept. 11 thats a sunday


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Heritage park*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[h=2]Carnales Unidos Super Show October 16 2011[/h]*Carnales Unidos **proudly invites and welcomes all car​ clubs all solo riders and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the kern county fairgrounds Sunday October 16 2011. This year’s shows proceeds will be benefiting the Jamison center who provide a safe haven for abused, neglected and abandoned children. We will be providing non-stop entertainment from Cholo DJ all the way from Los Angeles mixing up your favorite old school jams as well as showcasing Kern County’s finest in the talent show. Future champs (kidsboxing club) of Shafter will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fightsfor all the aficionados of the sport. 3 big screens TV’s will be in the redzone playing your favorite NFL games throughout the day so you don’t miss that touchdown or tackle. Bako Bullyz will be in the house displaying they baddest pit bulls from around the state. And to top it off with the help and support from the lowriding and customized car community, we will have cars and trucks from throughout central Cali displaying and showcasing there beautiful rides for all to see. Food and drink vendors will be there so come hungry!!!! Carnales Unidos wouldn’t be who we are today without the support from the community and everyone who has helped us throughout the years from our first show held in 1977 (the old school poster, does anyone remember being there) until now. Thank You. Carnales Unidos. Any show questions call Harvey @ 661 340 1207. booth and vendor info call cirilo @ 661 340 0004 :thumbsup:**
CarnalesUnidos*​








[/URL] image hosting[/IMG]







[/URL] image hosting[/IMG]


----------



## KC CLOWNIN (May 6, 2010)

WHATS UP PEOPLE THIS SATURDAY CRUZ NIGHT LIKE THE LAST 3 WEEKS AT HOME DEPOTE PARKING LOT ON MT.VERNON LETS GET THIS STARTED AGAIN COUPLE CLUBS BEEN GOING BIG THANKS TO THE CLUBS THAT BEEN GOING LIKE LATIN WORLD AND BROWN EFFECTS LETS BRING THE ADULT SCHOOL BACK MEET AT HOME DEPOT 9:30 TO 10:00 P.M. LEAVE AND TAKE A CRUZ TO THE ADULT SCHOOL AND CHILL COPS HAVEN'T BEEN MESSING WITH US. CALLING ALL RIDERS IT TAKES ALL OF US TO DO THIS NO IDIOTS ACTING DUM NO FIGHTS NO RICE BURNERS AND WE CAN BRING BACK THE OLD DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

*we will be Meeting at Eli's Pizzeria|(661) 832-0750
3611 Stockdale Hwy # A, Bakersfield, CA on wednesday the 31'st at 7:00 pm ( tomorrow ) sorry for the mix up


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!!!!!_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

scooby nok said:


> *we will be Meeting at Eli's Pizzeria|(661) 832-0750
> 3611 Stockdale Hwy # A, Bakersfield, CA on wednesday the 31'st at 7:00 pm ( tomorrow ) sorry for the mix up


when is the next meeting?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

scooby nok said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

scooby nok said:


>


rezmadecc.com [email protected] 

CARS
50s & below-original,street,custom
60s & below-origanal,street,mild,full
60s convertable-original,street,mild,full
70s-street,mild,full
80s-street,mild,full
90s-street,custom
2000s-street,custom
luxury-street,mild,full
hot rod/muscle-open
euro-street,custom
import-street,custom
TRUCKS
60s & below-original,street,custom
70s&80s-street,custom
90s-street,mild,full
2000s-street,mild,full
full size suv-street,mild,full
mini suv-street,mild,full
mini truck-street,custom
el camino/ranchero-street,custom
bicycles
16''& below-street,mild,custom
20''bike-street,mild,full
beach cruisers-street,custom
3 wheel-street,mild,full
motercycle
full size,street,custom


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm back lol


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Pix r up go to past shows*

http://www.truckrun.net/frames.htm

Nokturnal 10 year


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> RICHIE'S 59 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will be Meeting at Eli's Pizzeria|(661) 832-0750
3611 Stockdale Hwy # A, Bakersfield, CA onthe tomorrow at 7:00 pm*


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Dub show*










This is how it looked the last time it was here*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Fund raiser*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

My Prayers Go Out To The Family...:angel:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Car and Truck association of Bakersfield . We will be meeting Wed. 15th *at 7:00 pm at*Stay Focused 1225 California Ave Bakersfield ca*93304 all car and truck clubs are invited we go over new events ,fundraisers ,car shows etc.... We have been doing this association for a while now and have done different things for the community if you would like to know more info on anything feel free to email me at [email protected] **


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Car Wash Saturday March 10th 2012 @ Bobs Big Boy On Ming Ave. Come on out and support lil Davina.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Car and Truck association of Bakersfield . We will be meeting Wed. 18th *at 7:00 pm at*Stay Focused 1225 California Ave Bakersfield ca*93304 all car and truck clubs are invited we go over new events ,fundraisers ,car shows etc.... We have been doing this association for a while now and have done different things for the community if you would like to know more info on anything feel free to email me at [email protected] **


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I wanted to take this time to tell all the clubs and solo riders that showed up to the Car and Truck association of Bakersfield show at Hairatige park 2 weeks ago and also to everybody that showed up to the Latin world picnic that *with out all of your support on these events they would not of been as successful *let's keep the local movement going *next meeting will be MAY 16 th at 7:00 pm at Stay Focused 1225 California Ave Bakersfield ca 93304


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show*




































Some of our raffle prizes and kinetik cell *a K&N *air filter of your choice and a Magnaflow kit of your choice *And lots more to come*


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up guys we had a good meeting yesterday and we talked about getting more of you to attend and we came up with this maybe it's the day we do it so we will have the next C. & T.A. of B @ *Farmer boys address is 2617 Haley st Bakersfield ca. 93305. They are happy to have us meet there with a 10 percent discount on food ! Meeting will be at 6pm and we will be trying to start a new Cruz night spot like we did at food max back in the Niles days **
For more info hit me up*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*"CARNALES UNIDOS" SHOW & SHINE JUNE 10, 2012















*_


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

What time is move in ?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

this the Address *
1718 17th St
Bakersfield‎ California‎ 93301
Address to the show*
June 16th*
roll in 6am to 11 am *$25 to show*


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave: TTT


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Where are we parking ?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Carnales Unidos: *Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TIME TO MARK THOSE CALENDARS AND GET READY FOR ANOTHER CAR SHOW...........

IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2012 FRESNO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW....OCTOBER 27TH @ REGIONAL SPOTS COMPLEX..........

A FLYER WILL BE OUT SOON........AND MORE DETAILS WILL FOLLOW......HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates*

*Salinas, Ca. March 10th* Rain date March 17th

*Greenspan's Car Show* *Covered and Judged by Streetlow* June 2nd in South Gate, Ca.

*Woodland, Ca. July 21st 

San Jose, Ca. August 25th*

*MORE DATES AND DETAILS TO BE ANOUNCED SOON *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 for date availability and pricing.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 for date availability and pricing.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you in 2013


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 for date availability and pricing.



TTT


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Whens the next meeting?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Classic Dreams said:


> Whens the next meeting?


Tomorrow 7PM, Pizza Joint


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 





*_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...

___
__
​


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014



_​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Bad Intentions 65 (Aug 28, 2012)

cybercholo said:


>


TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Bad Intentions 65 (Aug 28, 2012)

cybercholo said:


>


TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------

